# ACB Playoffs on TV all around the world



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Pamesa Valencia - Unicaja Malaga Friday 7th at 20:30 (CET) probably in Andalucia TV (Astra Satellite)

Adecco Estudiantes - Real Madrid Thursday 6th at 19:45 (CET) in TVE Internacional (Astra Satellite and others)


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I have TVE, thanks AMR.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Sorry, now I've realized that TVE Int. didn't show the games live like Andalucia TV. In the regular season, the games were in Saturday but in TVEInt. they were shown in Sunday. 

Now I have no idea when the games will be shown in TVE....


Edited: The Estudiantes-Real Madrid game will be live in TeleDeporte, the satellite sports channel of TVE.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, here in Italy we have still 2 games before the play off.

Meanwhile I signalize you this hot game live on *Raisport Satellite* (Hotbird 2) tomorrow evening.

_Naples VS Benetton Treviso_ => 20:30 CET , *wednesday 5*


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Well, here in Italy we have still 2 games before the play off.
> 
> Meanwhile I signalize you this hot game live on *Raisport Satellite* (Hotbird 2) tomorrow evening.
> ...


Damned Italians... :upset: why don't you broadcast in Astra???   

I'd love to watch some Lega games but I'm not a expert in satellite TV


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Damned Italians... :upset: why don't you broadcast in Astra???
> ...


I'm not a satellite expert too :grinning:

In any case I think Raisport is on Astra too, but I'm not sure.

Gretz


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

I get Raisport on hotbird...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not a satellite expert too :grinning:
> ...


I don't think so, because I've seen threads in the ACB forum of people that switch their satellite to hotbird to watch lega games...

I can't move from Astra because the Digital tv is there and my parents would kill me..


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

If you watch it now there's the Unicaja -Pamesa game live in Andalucia TV


----------

